# Has anyone from this forum ever purchased a plakat from ASIA?



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever ordered plakats from ASIA?

IS it safe? Do you get what you pay for? What's the total cost like? 

I'm trying to find someone around the NYC area that orders plakats so that I can just buy from them. 

Does anyone know anyone that buys from asia in the surrounding area?

Thanks!   :shock:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm imported a trio of Betta Splendens last fall from Wasan Betta. It went very well and I got the fish I ordered. I think total shipping was about $50.00. It all depends on who you buy from (just like in this country) how the deal goes. I personally would not order fish this time of year because of the weather.
Most of the shops in NYC import most of there stock.


RC


----------

